# I have a spawn!!



## snowtail (Dec 2, 2011)

My HM and my female finally spawned today!!
Now I have some questions? When do I take the female out? They have been spawning for the last hour (that I have seen) Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

The male will chase the female away once the spawn is over. Sometimes the female will help the male put the eggs in the nest, but once the male starts chasing the female away from the nest, it is time to take her out.


----------



## snowtail (Dec 2, 2011)

tpocicat said:


> The male will chase the female away once the spawn is over. Sometimes the female will help the male put the eggs in the nest, but once the male starts chasing the female away from the nest, it is time to take her out.


Thank you!! They are still spawning and I can see eggs falling too!!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

YAY!!! Best of luck with this spawn.


----------



## Fasht (Oct 26, 2011)

or you can always take her out if you don't want that many fry


----------



## snowtail (Dec 2, 2011)

Fasht said:


> or you can always take her out if you don't want that many fry


How can I tell if there are eggs in the bubble nest? Can you see them right away?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

You should see him place the eggs in the nest, by "shoving" them in, and even make bubbles around them. It's hard to see them :lol: especially if the male decided to make it thick. Soon you'll hopefully see little black dots bouncing :3


----------



## keith1964 (Jan 2, 2012)

Congratulations, Once the female is done the male while just start chasing. I also witness how they spawn and once completed he just went from immediately. She also aided in bring the eggs to the surface and he will collected and place them into the bubbles. Wait is so amazing how they part-take in the spawning process and collecting all the eggs that had fallen to the bottom.


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

Congrats! I must say the photo is amazing and very artistic. Way to go!


----------



## snowtail (Dec 2, 2011)

Thank you!! I was really surprised to get a good one.


----------



## Wolfboy51 (Oct 12, 2011)

Wait so u can take the feamle out early to minimise the spawn?? Dosnt it upset the male and frustrate him??


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I never suggest it. Because, if you removed her, yes you'll have a smaller spawn but what if you have less surviving fr?  Just keep them together, until they are done. I recommend this, because you can always cull the fry after, usually the deformed or weak ones, which by the time they are fully grown you will have less anyways.


----------



## Wolfboy51 (Oct 12, 2011)

Oh, i was referring to fasht he said u could take her out earlier, and then again ur right cause u will have to cull some of the deformed ones.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yup therefore I say it's best to let them breed


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

those are beautiful parents 0-0" am jealous


----------



## Wolfboy51 (Oct 12, 2011)

True.


----------



## snowtail (Dec 2, 2011)

Well here's the update, I took her out. I'm not sure if there are any fry yet, I can't see anything in the bubble nest. My question is now... how long do I wait for the fry to appear, or do I put her back in for another round? Thanks for all your help. 
I actually got these two from PetSmart, my HM is so pretty!!!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Pretty!

And within 1-2 days they should hatch. Mine took 18 hours  Once they are free swimming, some daddies will eat them. Best to remove him after they are darting around on their own, because he'll get tired chasing after them :lol: my Maine did that - it was SO cute!!! <3

If not, recondition both of them (2 weeks minimum) then try again.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I wouldnt suggest trying to get more eggs after you remove the female because she will get over-exhausted and die. Also this would be more work for the male. If you have a spawn right now and would like to breed them again and have all the required equipment, wait a week for recovery and for the pair to rest, then start reconditioning them for 1-2 weeks. 1 1/2 minimum. I usually never condition my pair for the whole two weeks. Some people are different.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

It's best to give the parents some time off before starting another try at spawning. You know your fish best, you will know when they are ready and look healthy.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

that's true. Madame was easiest to condition. Any other female I'd have to lean closer towards 1 1/2 or 2 weeks. o.o


----------



## snowtail (Dec 2, 2011)

*Update*

well no spawn, I guess I took her out too soon. I have another female that is full with eggs. (she was a rescue from Petco!!) I think I will try them in a week or two. False alarm this time... no worries. Thank you everybody for all your awesome suggestions!!!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

am sorry snow tail it'll get better  ask drama queen if you want the thread closed


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

It will get better. Some spawns just don't make it. It seems especially true when it's a spawn you really want very badly. *sigh*


----------

